# Help a girl out..places to fish south of Dayton?



## TawtETrout99

My name is Sarah & I'm new here. I'm a chick that doesn't know much about fishing except i love doing it. I live in Miamisburg OH and I'm searching for some decent places to fish without a boat. So far I've called Rainbow Lake & thats all I've found. Normally I walk to a little spot on the river in West Carrollton but it was flooded yesterday & I'm lookin for some more options. Any help is appreciated


----------



## williamonica0214

Indian lake isn't that far same with grand lake .If you old enought to drive or parentsd can take you


----------



## TawtETrout99

Ok, thanks. I will try to check those places out. Ceasers Creek is the closest to me but most my friends haven't had much luck there & I'm not really familiar with the lake enough to know where to fish off the banks.
Yep, i'm plenty old enough to drive, but I AM a chick so I still can be dangerous on the road. watch out!


----------



## williamonica0214

LOL thanks for the warning and good luck


----------



## Pontiac2002gtp

What are you fishing for?


----------



## TawtETrout99

Honestly, I normally go to the river & just try to catch anything. which ends up being catfish & carp. I have a TON to learn. I would like to catch bass, but I would be happy with anything at the moment. I just don't know enough to be picky yet.


----------



## odds 'n sods

Check out other threads on this forum about the Metro Park system in and around Dayton. I am not personally familiar with the parks, but it sounds like some of the lakes have decent fishing and they are pretty convenient to Miamisburg. Another place just to the west of you is Rush Run over by Somerville, OH.
Best of luck!


----------



## HookUpFishOn

There are plenty of places on GMR and the stillwater to bank fish, or wade. If the water is up, try to find some ponds in the area. Englewood Metro Park has a couple of ponds that aren't too bad.


----------



## Spencer_Blanton

Just south of Miamisburg (almost still in Miamisburg) on Old Dixie is the Crane's Run park. The first entrance as you travel south just past Deer lodge has a large pond just past the parking area. It's got Bass and Crappie. I've heard of cats caught there, but I've not scored one. If you are interested in catting after the river comes back down, I fish the river south of there quite a bit. PM me. So long as you bait your own hooks, I'll take you fishing.

Spencer


----------



## Salmonid

Spencer is dead on, if you can catch fish at CR, you can catch them anywhere, I have had the best luck in the spring, after that the fish go deep and are tough to catch, its crystal clear though and a pretty place to go, just dont back into a parking space there, ( Dont ask  ) 

If you like carp and cats, the river when its high and muddy is the best time to fish it, bass on the other hand need the clearer water to have much success. There are a few community ponds Ill PM you about when I get more time. The burg and WC is my stomping grounds so I am pretty familiar with the area. 
Salmonid


----------



## TawtETrout99

Okay, thanks for the help boys. I may try Crane's Run tonight just for the heck of it. and I'll check some of the other threads on the Metro Parks. 

oh yeah, and i won't be backing up in the parking spots!! i'm pretty sure i know what that means.. i work for a court so we get a few of those people lol


and yes i bait my own hook! doesn't seem right not too!


----------



## CatBassCrap

I like fishing eastwood lake off of route 35 on the harshman exit. They have a lagoon there with good bass and crappie fishing. Eastwood has everything including saugeye walleye, both types of bass, crappie, and some nice cats. I have always tried to get some information about fishing spots around here because the spot on the GMR I fish is flooded too. I didn't get much response but you being a girl had people offer to take you fishing. lol. Maybe I should tell people my name is Tiffany.


----------



## ajangsta04

lol

i second the eastwood lake....whenever i'm in town (living in columbus) i head out to eastwood lake.

the area along rt. 4 is good for bass and crappie.

near the docks is good for cats

and down where the sand bar area is, is pretty good for carp.

for smaller size cats and small mouth bass....the blue lagoon area is productive.

hope that helps u out.


----------



## Kayak

Welcome aboard, Tawt. I'm a chick, too.  I have fished the pond in Crane's Run...this was YEARS ago before how you parked meant anything...but don't remember my outcome. Let us know how you did!


----------



## BigSmallieMike

Welcome aboard - glad to have you. I've only been to the area once, but the Twin Creek is a very pretty stream that should produce nice smallmouth. I'd also suggest (as I usually do for newcomers) that you review the maps produced by the Miami Conservancy District - they have good access info and you may be surprised just how many access points are near you.

http://www.miamiconservancy.org/recreation/boating.asp

Be safe out there and have fun.


----------



## catmando

Rush Run is a nice place to do a bit of shore fishing!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Work on getting permission to fish some privte ponds in the area.

Usually low pressure and nice fish.


----------



## NNUUTTSS

i live less than a mile from eastwood lake other known as the hydrabowl and even closer to lagoons, the crappie bight at this time is hit and miss at at the hydrabowl, , rivers right now are up but know of a quite afew spots to catch about anything, best fishing right now is at kiserlake , , indian lake as well as cj brown all with in an hour drive , kiser and cj and buckcreek 30 minutes from my house i live by wright patt , just got back from indian lake this weekend did very well on crappie and big blue gill , also just got back yesterday from buck creek up in springfield got 89 white bass there if you need direction to any i can give , all fishing was done from bank did use half time at indian lake so fish on


----------



## madcrappiekids

I would say Rush Run or Acton Lake (huston woods) and most of the five rivers metro parks. I know there are plenty of spots that look interesting in the middletown area also.


----------



## Mushijobah

I did electro shocking for the OEPA this summer on the GMR in Troy. We got a lot of smallies in areas with moderate current over a rocky bottom in 2-5 feet of water. A lot is bank accessible if you don't want to get wet!


----------



## Spencer_Blanton

Anyone that wants to fish the GMR near the Franklin area is welcome to PM me. I'm always looking for a fishing buddy.

~Spencer


----------



## larryfish

I know some people have success after dark fishing the many boat docks around Caesar's after dark. Try casting a 1/8 oz. - 1/4 oz. jig head tipped with a minnow or crawler for saugeye or slip bobber and minnow for crappie.

LM river is another option as well. You can catch pretty much anything casting small cranks and spinners.


----------



## FSHNERIE

WE need A pic....LOL


----------



## iteech

I always thought I was the only female on this forum--so I am VERY glad to see you--and I didn't know Kayak was a girl!!! Oh goodie, there's THREE OF US, now! Now, for the guys to remember always--"Iteech", "Kayak", and "TawtETrout99" are ALL females...so when one of us says "I screamed like crazy when I pulled that huge bass in!!", don't think that's a bit un-manly, OK?? I am thrilled to pieces to see more and more women have an increasing love for fishing--it's SO awesome, and it's the most fun you will ever have, this side of the law! Tawt, these guys are spot-on with all their advice. They always are, and they are true fishers and gentlemen. You will never need to worry about anything other than remarks about the size of your SMALLIES on this forum . (And please--if you don't know the exact size of anything you catch, weighed and measured with post office-accuracy scales and three credible witnesses--PLEASE don't exaggerate the size of a fish you caught. It is the ONLY thing they will not allow you to get away with!!) And by the way, I could make an excuse for females on that, because of what we've been taught all our lives...but I won't go there. OK, I'm in my 50's, fished *all* my life, and been on this forum for years. Here's a few pieces of very good advice: be very careful about where you go by yourself. You can bet that 99% of all fishermen are nice guys--but sometimes there's 'other' people around, and this world is not a safe place. Think about this, OK? Do try to get permission to fish at some private lakes--like those in housing sections (you need to know someone who lives there--ask around), and privately-owned ponds (again, ask around and drive around). Read this forum often, and pay close attention. These guys are 100% fantastic and knowledgeable, and will tell you anything except the specific location of their personal "honey hole"--which definition means a great spot to fish. You can feel safe accepting an invitation to fish with the guys on this forum--I have, several times, and I had a blast. (Most of them have wives and families). Start small--just a little tackle and a cheap pole and fishing from the bank. You'll grow into the habit--just don't do like me and buy expensive stuff before you have any idea what to do with it. Driving around and "exploring" is the very best way to find good spots--take a Saturday, gas up the car (if you have an extra $100 lying around ) and just go to state routes around here--you'll be surprised. And--if you're interested, you can PM me and we can hook up and go fishing together, next nice day. YOU GO, GIRL!


----------



## Mushijobah

Great/funny advice iteech! Not to sound sexist or anything, but when I notice a female poster looking for advice, it is great to see that the 'guys' help them out so readily. Fishing is truly a sport for everyone and it is especially good when new 'minority' (not necisarily racial minority) fisherpeople get into the game, it only strengthens our numbers for a better fishing future...for all! Keep up the good work all, on behalf of all anglers.


----------



## TawtETrout99

well so far I just wanna say you have all been great! i was a little afraid to post that i am a girl... in fear of what PM i may get. lol but you have all been very helpful & nice  And of course i'm thrilled to be the THIRD girl on the forum!! wooohooo!! 

So far i've only had a chance to go out once since last week. We tried out Rainbow Lake... as soon as we pulled up a guy was weighing his 35lb catfish he had just caught... so of course i was very anixous to get my line in the water. but it ended up that none of us caught anything lol. but we still had fun. 

iteech, your post is hilarious. Thanks for the info & the heads up!! no exaggerating here! shoot, i have to CATCH something first anyway 

oh yeah, and to FSHNERIE.... i'll send u a pic...... of the FISH i catch  ha ha


----------



## Hook N Book

iteech said:


> I always thought I was the only female on this forum--so I am VERY glad to see you--and I didn't know Kayak was a girl!!! Oh goodie, there's THREE OF US, now!


Not...and this DOES NOT include me...! 

FTR...There are several women on the site...including a couple of professional tournament circuit Ladies.


----------



## Kayak

This thread is cracking me up. And, for the record, iteech, I don't scream like a girl. LOL


----------



## fishnohio

tawt
there is a real good place to fish just below the low head dam in west carrolton it is a creek that runs off the GMR. just drive past the drive that turns into the dam and you will see cars parked on your right.....good little spot and easy to get to..............................Mike


----------



## Hook N Book

Kayak said:


> And, for the record, iteech, I don't scream like a girl. LOL


Yeah, right...! Given the right circumstance, even men do, I haven't been in that situation though ...!


----------



## Mrsnspectr

Hi all - count me as female #4 - I just joined the forum, and the original question caught my eye.

I had not fished much in the last 25 years, and just got "hooked" again this year, along with my 16 year old daughter.

We fish mostly at Kiser Lake, although not much has been biting from shore for us - a few decent bluegill (a lot of smallmouth if you fish with minnows, though). There are several very nice areas, and you can also rent a rowboat for $4 an hour, or $20 a day on weekends, half-price weekdays (no motors allowed). 

The catfish seem to be hitting along the creek channel - you can always tell where by the number of rowboats anchored there. I like the area by the marina. There is a picnic area where you can fish right off of the side, or there is a fishing pier right there as well - it is a safe place and only about 40 minutes north of Dayton, right on SR 235.

We may try Eastwood Lake this weekend, since it is only 10 minutes from home. I have never fished there, but used to go boating there years ago. I wouldn't go there alone, though, as I remember it being a kind of rough place to hang out.


----------



## Kayak

Hook N Book said:


> Yeah, right...! Given the right circumstance, even men do, I haven't been in that situation though ...!


Okay, okay....I _might_ scream like a girl. When my Browns win a Super Bowl I'm sure we'll all find out.


----------



## Kayak

Welcome, Mrs. I'm also in Greene County...soon to be Ross or Pike County. Blah. I might have to try Kiser one of these days.


----------



## Hook N Book

Kayak said:


> Okay, okay....I _might_ scream like a girl. When my Browns win a Super Bowl I'm sure we'll all find out.


Yeah, and I'll probably hear it all the way down here in the Nati...!  
Of course if history has anything to do with it, it won't be in the near term.


----------



## madcrappiekids

Kayak said:


> Okay, okay....I _might_ scream like a girl. When my Browns win a Super Bowl I'm sure we'll all find out.


I have some great pictures of last years Hall of Fame Game, in case you want to see what the SB Trophy looks like-- all 5 of them proudly on display


----------



## AnglinMueller

TawtETrout99 said:


> Honestly, I normally go to the river & just try to catch anything. which ends up being catfish & carp. I have a TON to learn. I would like to catch bass, but I would be happy with anything at the moment. I just don't know enough to be picky yet.


If you would like to fish for some nice sized bass I might suggest using *Storm wide eye swim shad * and I also like to crank baits. If the water has a lot of reeds it wouldn't hurt to throw a *Berkley* worm out there and bump it around a little bit.


----------



## TawtETrout99

Thanks Anglin, I will try that out!!! I'm trying to learn more so when I talk some of my other friends into going out fishing with me I can pretend I know what I'm doing  

Best of luck on this holiday weekend! Weather is lookin pretty good starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mrsnspectr

Hey Tawt - found a great place to fish yesterday in W. Carrollton. It is below the low dam, along Hydraulic Rd. If you turn north onto N. Alex, it turns into Hydraulic, and at the bend in the road there is a parking area. You just walk down the hill and there is a small island on your left, and the water ponds there (as long as the river isn't way up). My daughter-in-law caught a pretty good sized largemouth last night, but the line broke just as she pulled him up. We're going back today to try it again. There is also access to the GMR here.

You can Google Hydraulic Rd in West Carrollton and see exactly what I am talking about if you put it on satellite image.

Good Luck & Great Fishing!!

Nora


----------



## tommy454

I guess you'll never scream then.

5 Time Super Bowl Champs!!
Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## AnglinMueller

Thanks
I plan on heading to the *GMR* on monday. Hopefully I can get some nice cats.


----------



## TawtETrout99

Mrsnspectr said:


> Hey Tawt - found a great place to fish yesterday in W. Carrollton. It is below the low dam, along Hydraulic Rd. If you turn north onto N. Alex, it turns into Hydraulic, and at the bend in the road there is a parking area. You just walk down the hill and there is a small island on your left, and the water ponds there (as long as the river isn't way up). My daughter-in-law caught a pretty good sized largemouth last night, but the line broke just as she pulled him up. We're going back today to try it again. There is also access to the GMR here.
> 
> You can Google Hydraulic Rd in West Carrollton and see exactly what I am talking about if you put it on satellite image.
> 
> Good Luck & Great Fishing!!
> 
> Nora


thank you  
I'll google it & check it out. i got a nasty sinus infection & didn't get out ONCE this holiday weekend. so i have some catching up to do!


----------



## Mrsnspectr

AnglinMueller said:


> Thanks
> I plan on heading to the *GMR* on monday. Hopefully I can get some nice cats.


Hey Anglin - where is a good place to fish for catfish on the GMR? The only thing we are having any luck with is small & largemouth, turtles (snapped my line again) and C-A-R-P!!!

Nora


----------



## lilredpaseo

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Work on getting permission to fish some privte ponds in the area.
> 
> Usually low pressure and nice fish.


I got permission to fish a farm pond near rush run. all day you can pull out 2-3lb large mouth and some nice channel cats too. let me know when you wanna go. its bad practice fishing or very good boredom fishing


----------



## demcanes504

I would say...ceaser creek...rockey fork...and paint creek...try them...along with kiser lake...


----------



## Woolybugger513

Try Twin Creek in the Germantown area, Seven Mile Creek on US 127, or Four Mile Creek in the Oxford area, are all fine places to fish. You may want to consider the Buckeye United Fly Fishers Club. Members have lots of ideas of where to fish and they may even show you a spot or two. Just google buckeye united fly fishers. You don't have to be a member to attend the meetings.


----------



## fatdad46

I grew up in the 'Burg & one of my favorite spots was the mouth of Bear Creek & the Great Miami River. It is on the west shore a quarter mile up river from the 725 bridge. Lots of smallmouth. I hope this helps.


----------



## leftfordead88

your about two years too late


----------



## dinkbuster1

you have some of the best fishing around right there in your backyard in the 'burg. right now with the water up is prime time for catfish. if your spot is unfishable try any spot where there is slack water or an eddy (slow whirlpool). other than that the previous post's have pretty much summed up the other options. if you like white bass fishing hit up CJ brown for some good bass action. the Dam area would be best for a newbie to the lake, or anywhere there is rocks. just tie on a spinner (bigger the better!), thats all you need. early moring and evening till dark is best. have seen many people catch 50+ fish in a few hours when i have fished for them up there.


----------



## joshtrum

I love how a guy will go and ask the same question as this thread and no one will answer or PM but a girl poses the question and over 47 people give advice and it gets almost 4000 views...rrreeeaaallll classy OGF.


----------



## Wiper Swiper

leftfordead88 said:


> your about two years too late




...and, "she" hasn't been back on since. 

What's even funnier, josh, is that guys are still lining up to help "her!" Or...why fatdad saw fit to bring it back to the top! With "his" first post!

LMAO!


----------



## treytd32

joshtrum said:


> I love how a guy will go and ask the same question as this thread and no one will answer or PM but a girl poses the question and over 47 people give advice and it gets almost 4000 views...rrreeeaaallll classy OGF.


TRUTH haha


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

this is classic....lol

Next time someone needs info, just say you are a girl and you will probably get alot more answers....lol But it looks like someone will probably still be replying 2 yrs after the fact.


----------



## Wiper Swiper

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Next time someone needs info, just say you are a girl and you will probably get alot more answers....lol


I'm changing the gender button in my profile!


----------



## cantsleep

Wiper Swiper said:


> I'm changing the gender button in my profile!


Too late *Wiper*, we all know you by now.


now if we can just figure out why this thread re awoke.


----------



## dinkbuster1

wow, i just realized this was a 2yr old thread! btw, i had a sex change and need trophy Flathead spots on the GMR!


----------



## GhostX

Lol, wow. 2years old. I'm even amazed.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Since the browns will NEVER win a superbowl I guess we'll never find out.


WHO DEY


----------



## Tee

Obviously this thread has run its course.


----------

